# We want to adopt a golden/golden mix. Can you all keep any eye out for us?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

I saw a Golden Mix boy in one of the shelters in N.C. on Facebook, Friends of Golden Retrievers, but I think he was 8 months.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

Year ...


https://www.face
4302
adoptable gold available 8-22
stray, shy, sweet, wearing a collar

Year ...

2013 
Tag#

4302 
Type 

PUPPY 
Sex 

MALE
Breed RETRIEVER X Color TAN
Cage # M5 Age 8MTH Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date 08/22/2013
ADOPTABLE(GOLD) Admitted Date 08/16/2013
Area Pickup:
LOWER DALLAS HWY, DALLAS
Remarks:
book.com/photo.php?fbid=501532683267919&set=a.291274917627031.70863.111198805634644&type=1&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fostermom-

I did a serach on PF, there are some pups listed with the mix you're looking for-

Pet Search Results: Adoptable golden retriever Dog Pets in Greenville, NC: Petfinder


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Grand Strand GR Rescue down in MB has some pups, doesn't say what the mix is though.

Here's a link, they're listed at the bottom of the page.
AVAILABLE DOGS -           Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! Carolina Mom, I have an email into one or two of the rescues on PF to see if the pups are still available.

Hopefully I don't sound way too picky, but I am wanting to avoid chow mixes (I've had a bad experience with one of my own in the past). I would really like the pups to be at least 1/2 golden and not just golden looking, if that makes sense.

Please don't let that keep anyone from posting pups that they see (Thanks Karen!), because if the pup hits us just the right way, we'll jump right on it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No I totally understand.

I woldn't want a chow mix either.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

And to add to my pickiness (is that how it's spelled?), the age range I gave is very important to us. That age seems to meld into our pack really well. 

If it's a dog who has proven to be great with dogs and cats, then I will consider older, maybe 1-2 years old. I have to make sure it will be okay with my cats and my senior girl. I am not willing to put her in the position of having to defend her alpha spot in our household.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Did you look at her picture at Gaston?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634644.-2207520000.1377272860.&type=3&theater


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I did, she's adorable, but not what we are looking for.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

On another note, I contacted our rescue and passed on a couple of dogs who I came across that were in shelters. I told the coordinator that Jay and I were looking and if she could pass on some pups that the rescue couldn't take on, I would appreciate it. 

She told me their current puppy foster had a foster puppy with parvo, so couldn't foster for a year and wanted to know if I could be their puppy foster again. I told her yes. So I think that's how our new pup will join our family. The same way our other two came to be a part of our family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FosterMom*

FosterMom

That is so wonderful you will be their puppy foster!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

To bad you werent closer, I have 2 male 14 week old goldens pups through Love A Golden that are looking for a home.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Road trip!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually picked up our newest foster today. He's 4 months old and cute as a button.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Post some pics when you can, CONGRATULATIONS, and Thanks for being a foster Mom!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You are the best, Heather!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster Mom*

Foster Mom

I am so excited to hear you have a foster-can't wait to see and hear!!

Remember the pup I told you about at Gaston-I saw this morning she has rescue!
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of...offset=0&total_comments=8&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Can't wait for pics-sure you have your hands full!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Waiting in anticipation for pictures!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My mother died unexpectedly and suddenly on the day we brought the puppy home. We named him Castle as a tribute to my mom, that was her maiden name. My heart is broken and my life has been turned upside down. I can't imagine life without my mom in it. Castle is a help in keeping Jay and me focused on something other than our grief. I will post pictures once I am in a better place.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your Mom, may she RIP.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry, God Bless you and your family!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your mom. That is a nice tribute you named the pup after her.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. It is so difficult to lose your mom and especially when it is unexpected.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about your mom, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. She will be missed terribly.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry. My mom is my best friend and I can't imagine a world without her. You're in my thoughts<3


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

